
Ask HN: Are there any viable alternatives to reCAPTCHA? - corobo
I want to protect forms from bot submissions but I don’t want to feed the Google beast with my visitors’ data<p>Are there any alternatives to reCAPTCHA that work to stop spam submissions?
======
dastx
There are plenty of SaaS services. But I think you first need to find the
right use case. For example, if it's a user login, you're probably better off
with a basic honey pot plus MFA. If it's a blog, then you'll get rid of
majority of spam with a simple captcha such as a math problem or one of the
many open source basic image captcha implementations.

~~~
corobo
Sorry I should have been more clear in my OP. Unfortunately I doubt I’ll get a
decent response having seen just how fast this post fell off /new

By recaptcha I meant the current version of it, invisible to the user

